# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أجمل الألغاز الفقهية الممتعة وإجاباتها

## النجم

س1:ماتقول في رجل مسلم عاقل بالغ غير جاهل أهديت له ميتة فأكل منها وهو غير جائع ولامضطر وكان في ذلك غيرُآثم........؟
ج1:أُهديت اليه سمكة وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن :"البحر هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتتة"
س2:ماتقول في عبادة إذا فعلتها في وقت لم يفعلها في الوقت نفسه أحد على وجه الأرض غيرك.......؟
ج2:هي عبادة تقبيل الحجر الأسود
س3: ماتقول في شيء يجوز إهداؤه ولايجوز بيعه......؟
ج3:هو لحم الأضحية فإنها يُهدى منها ولايجوز بيعها بل ولايعطى للذابح شيء من لحمها كأجرة للذابح إلا أن تكون هدية مجردة
س4:ماتقول في رجل مسلم قادر بالغ عاقل صلى ولم يسجد في صلاته سجدة واحدة متعمداً وصحت صلاته ولم تأمره بلإعادة.......؟
ج4: هذا رجل يُصلي على الجنازة,وصلاة الجنازة ليس فيها ركوع ولاسجود
س5:رجل أمّ المصلين وفخذه بادية وصلاته صحيحة كيف.......؟
فخذه معناها عشيرته"الفخذ تطلق على العشيرة" وبادية أي يسكنون البادية

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

قل للفقيه وللمعيد* وكل ذي رأي رشيد 
ماقلت في متوضيءٍ* قد جاء بالأمر الرشيد
ووضوؤه لا ينقضي* إلا بإيلاج جديد.
هذه مسألة فقهية ملغوزة ذكرها الإمام الشرقاوي الشافعي في حاشيته على شرح شيخ الإسلام القاضي زكريا على متن التحرير له 
وشرح السؤال 
رجل توضأ ولا ينتقض وضوؤه إلا بالجماع الجديد يفهم منه أنه جامع قبل هذا الوضوء وهو كذلك 
ومبنى المسألة على استحباب أو سنية الوضوء قبل بعد الجماع حتى يغتسل سواء كان للطعام أو الكلام أو النوم أو غيره وهذا مقرر عند الشافعية فوضوؤه هذا لا ينتقض بنواقض الوضوء المعروفة ولو دخل الخلاء عدة مرات فمتى ينتقض ؟ إذا جامع مرة ثانية فيستحب أو يسن له الغسل .
سؤال آخر شهير 
متى يعتد الرجل ؟
وجوابه إذ1 كان له أربع زوجات فطلق إحداهن فعليه أن لا يتزوج بإخرى حتى تنقضي عدة المطلقة (العدة الرجعية) فكأنه اعتد .

----------


## المفتي المقنع

مشكوووووووووووو  ر على الإفادة.............

----------


## أم فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه المعلومة هدية لكم :
نصاب الزكاة بحساب الجُمَّل :
مُشْ كَقابٍ راجِ  تدٍّ ثم قشقش في الغنم   
كهضلون موح ساجٍ ثم عونا في النعم .

----------


## عيد فهمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذه أسئلة أرسلها لي بعض الإخوة الظرفاء على بريدي الخاص بمناسبة انتهائي من اختبارات الدراسات العليا
وفي الحقيقة لم أرسل له إجابتها:
أولا: لأني أخصص البريد الخاص للأسئلة الشرعية الحقيقية وليس للألغاز
ثانيا: حالتي الصحية ووقتي ما زالا لا يسمحان لذلك الآن
لكن لا مانع من إيرادها هنا للترويح عن النفس وإعمال الذهن فيها -وقد أرسل لي ذلك الأخ إجاباتها الطريفة- وأظنها قديمة وذكرت قبل ذلك على النت، وسوف أذكرها إذا لم يجب عليها أحد:

- هل يجوز للإنسان بيع الوقف ؟
- هل يجوز للإنسان بيع الريحان ؟
- ما تقول في بيع أم عطية ؟
- ما تقول في أكل أم جابر ؟
- ما تقول في أكل المنشار والمنارة ؟
- ما تقول في شافعي لمس الإبريق ؟
- ما تقول في شافعي لمس الكنيسة ؟
- ما تقول فيمن سجد على شماله ؟
- ما تقول فيمن حمل جروًا وصلّى ؟
- ماذا لو ضحكت المرأة في صومها ؟
- ما تقول في وجود السبت يوم الخميس ؟
- ما تقول فيمن ضرب على يد اليتيم ؟
- ماذا يجب على من مَلَك مائة مصباح ؟
- هل يجوز أن يُضحَّى بالطالق ؟
- هل يوجد أعور له عينان ؟
- هل يجوز للرجل أن يذبح خاله للأضحية ؟
- ما تقول في ذبح أبي الفضائل ؟
- ما تقول في ذبح أم الوليد ؟
- ما تقول في جواز قتل الرقيب ؟
والله الموفق

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ثانيا: حالتي الصحية ووقتي ما زالا لا يسمحان لذلك الآن
 أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفك 
الاجوية : 
- هل يجوز للإنسان بيع الوقف ؟
- الجواب : نعم ولو بلغ ثمنه مائة ألف .
لوقف : حُلي المعصم كالسوار ، وهو من عاج 

- هل يجوز للإنسان بيع الريحان ؟

الجواب : لا يجوز ولو لكسوة العريان 
 الريحان : الولد 

- ما تقول في بيع أم عطية ؟

- الجواب : يجوز سراً وعلانية
أم عطية : الرحى

- ما تقول في أكل أم جابر ؟

- الجواب : يجوز في الماضي والغابر
 أم جابر : الخبز والهريسة ، وكلا المعنيين جائز هنا 

- ما تقول في أكل المنشار والمنارة ؟

- الجواب : جائزٌ كأكل قثَّاء وخيارة !
 المنشار : سمكة على هيئة المنشار ، والمنارة : سمكة على هيئة المنارة 

- ما تقول في شافعي لمس الإبريق ؟

- الجواب : يُنتقض وضوءه عند كل صديق !
الإبريق : المرأة الحسناء البّراقة 

- ما تقول في شافعي لمس الكنيسة ؟

- الجواب : يُنتقض وضوءه عند كل أنيسة .
الكنيسة : المرأة الحسناء 

- ما تقول فيمن سجد على شماله ؟
الجواب : لا بأس بفعاله .
الشمالة : قطيفة للصلاة 

- ما تقول فيمن حمل جروًا وصلّى ؟
الجواب : هو كما لو حمل باقلاَّ .
الجرو : البطيخ الصغير 

- ماذا لو ضحكت المرأة في صومها ؟
الجواب : بطل صوم يومها .
 يقال : ضحكت المرأة أي حاضت 

- ما تقول في وجود السبت يوم الخميس ؟
الجواب : يجوز عند كل أنيس .
 السبت : حلق الرأس 

- ما تقول فيمن ضرب على يد اليتيم ؟

- الجواب : جائز إلى أن يستقيم .
 يقال : ضرب على يد اليتيم : حجر عليه إلى بلوغ رشده 

- ماذا يجب على من مَلَك مائة مصباح ؟
الجواب : حُقَّتان يا صاح !
 المصباح : الناقة 

- هل يجوز أن يُضحَّى بالطالق ؟

- الجواب : نعم ويُقرى منها الطارق .
الطالق : الناقة تُرسل في المرعى . ويُقري : أي يُطعم منها الطارق ، وهو الضيف السائل 

- هل يوجد أعور له عينان ؟
الجواب : يوجد في القاموس والتبيان .
الأعور : الغراب 

- هل يجوز للرجل أن يذبح خاله للأضحية ؟
الجواب : نعم تكون جميع أفعاله مرضية !
 الخال : البعير الضخم 

- ما تقول في ذبح أبي الفضائل ؟
الجواب : يجوز عند المناهل .
 أبو الفضائل : كنية الجمل 
.
- ما تقول في ذبح أبي حسان ؟
- الجواب : جائز للصلة والإحسان .
- ما تقول في ذبح أم الوليد ؟
- الجواب : يجوز عند كل فريد .
أم الوليد : كنية الدجاجة 

- ما تقول في جواز قتل الرقيب ؟
لجواب : جائز للبعيد والقريب .
 الرقيب : حية خبيثة 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عيد فهمي

أحسنتِ بارك الله لكِ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الإخوة الكرام
ونص الحديث إلى أهله **** فإن الوثيقة في نصه 
ماذا يضر الإخوة لو ذكروا لنا أن هذه المسائل من مقامات ..... ...... .......؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> سؤال آخر شهير 
> متى يعتد الرجل ؟
> وجوابه إذ1 كان له أربع زوجات فطلق إحداهن فعليه أن لا يتزوج بإخرى حتى تنقضي عدة المطلقة (العدة الرجعية) فكأنه اعتد .


جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي،،
والذي أعرفه في الجواب عن سؤالك:
أن ذلك في مسألتين: الأولى ما تفضلتم به.
الثانية: لو طلق امرأة فلا يتزوج بأختها حتى تنقضي عدة المطلقة.
وإذا كان في المسألة تفصيل فليتفضل علينا به أهل الفضل، ونكون له شاكرين.
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## توبة

بارك الله فيكم



> - ما تقول في ذبح أبي حسان ؟
> - الجواب : جائز للصلة والإحسان .


وما (أبو حسان ) يا أسماء ؟
وجدت أنه يطلق على الصقر و العقاب ؟

----------


## توبة

> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي،،
> والذي أعرفه في الجواب عن سؤالك:
> أن ذلك في مسألتين: الأولى ما تفضلتم به.
> الثانية: لو طلق امرأة فلا يتزوج بأختها حتى تنقضي عدة المطلقة.
> وإذا كان في المسألة تفصيل فليتفضل علينا به أهل الفضل، ونكون له شاكرين.
> وجزاكم الله خيرًا


بارك الله فيكم
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...57&postcount=7

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني من يستطيع الجواب ؟
ولد له اب من الرضاعه وليس له أم من الرضاعه

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إخواني من يستطيع الجواب ؟
> ولد له اب من الرضاعه وليس له أم من الرضاعه


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
رضيعٌ أبوه البرُّ فارق أمَّه **** وعاجلها الخُطَّابُ بالنّكْح والحمْلِ
فجاءت بطفلٍ أرضعَتْه مع ابنِها **** فصار ابنُها تغذوهُ من لبَن الفحْلِ

----------


## الملتزم بإذن الله

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إخواني من يستطيع الجواب ؟
> ولد له اب من الرضاعه وليس له أم من الرضاعه


الرجل له أكثر من إمرأة لنفرض أنهن أربع نسوة...و الطفل رضع من كل وحدة رضعة واحدة أو رضعتين... إلى أن أصبح المجموع خمس رضعات فيصبح بذلك ولد للرجل من الرضاع ولا تكون له أم من الرضاع لأن اللبن قد توزع فيما بين النسوة ولأن اللبن للرجل فيكون هو إبنه من الرضاع...

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

أصبت جزاك الله الخيرا 
لكن ما تقول في صلاة الرجل وجلد الكلب على ظهره هذا لغز ولا أريد الحكم الشرعي فانتبه

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أصبت جزاك الله الخيرا 
> لكن ما تقول في صلاة الرجل وجلد الكلب على ظهره هذا لغز ولا أريد الحكم الشرعي فانتبه


صلاته صحيحة
جاء في معاجم اللغة: *الظهر الركاب التي تحمل الأثقال في السفر
*

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

جزاك الله خيرا لكن ما هذا الجواب ولكن انت أفدتنا فائدة عظيمه جزاك الله خيرا وإن كنت اقتربت من الجواب فالجواب لغوي أيضا

----------


## عيد فهمي

ممكن أيضا القول بأن الضمير في (ظهره) يعود على الكلب وليس على المصلي
والأمر يسير

----------


## القارئ المليجي

السلام عليكم
يا شيخ عيد لا تتعب نفسك،
الأخ أبو زياد النعماني لديه إجابات محددة ينتظرها، فلا مجال للاجتهاد.
هكـذا فعل معي في البيتين اللذين تعبت فيهما،، لم يعلق علي بشيء  :Smile:

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

السلام عليكم 
أخي عيد جزاك الله خيرا لقد أصبت نعم إن المقصد من الكلام أن الضمير في اللغه يعود إلى اقرب مذكور وهو مثال شهير يضربه أهل العلم بعد ذكر قاعدة ان الضمير يعود إلى أقرب مذكور جزاك الله خيرا 

أخي الحبيب القارئ المليجي والله ليس هذا مقصدي أبدا جزاك الله خيرا وأنا لم أعلق على مشركتك إستحياء منك فجوابك كان في الصورة العكسية لهذه الصورة ألا وهي ولد له أم من الرضاع وليس له أب من الرضاع إذا كان السؤال بهذه الصورة فيكون الجواب عليه بجوابك 
ولكن سمحني بارك الله فيك 
ثم اقول بعد ما يقول ( الساده العلماء )في جمسة رجال وقعوا في الزنا فكان إقامة الحد عليهم كالتالي :
الأول : جلد .
الثاني :  رجم .
الثالث :صلب. 
الرابع : قتل .
الخامس : جلد وعليه كفرة شهرين . 
أرجو الرد والله لا انتظر رد محدد لكن أنتظر الرد الصحيح

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> أخي الحبيب القارئ المليجي والله ليس هذا مقصدي أبدا جزاك الله خيرا وأنا لم أعلق على مشركتك إستحياء منك فجوابك كان في الصورة العكسية لهذه الصورة ألا وهي ولد له أم من الرضاع وليس له أب من الرضاع إذا كان السؤال بهذه الصورة فيكون الجواب عليه بجوابك 
> ولكن سمحني بارك الله فيك 
> ثم اقول بعد ما يقول ( الساده العلماء )في جمسة رجال وقعوا في الزنا فكان إقامة الحد عليهم كالتالي :
> الأول : جلد .
> الثاني :  رجم .
> الثالث :صلب. 
> الرابع : قتل .
> الخامس : جلد وعليه كفرة شهرين . 
> أرجو الرد والله لا انتظر رد محدد لكن أنتظر الرد الصحيح


أخي الحبيب،،
جزاك الله خيرا على استحيائك مني،، ولكن أنا لم آت بصورة عكسية، بل في صورتي:
الرضيع له أم حقيقية أرضعته بعد أن تزوجت بغير أبيه وحملت وولدت،
فصار هذا الرجل أبا من الرضاعة لذلك الرضيع [يعني تحرم عليه بنات ذلك الرجل من أمهات أخر]
وليست له أم من الرضاعة لأن التي أرضعته هي أم له بالفعل [ولدته] فهي أمه سواء أرضعت أم لم ترضع. هل أنا وأنت لا يفهم كلانا صاحبه؟؟؟

* * * * * *  
أما سؤالك الجديد:
فأذكر أني قرأت كتابا [من الورق الأصفر] للشيخ مؤمن الشبلنجي يسمى (نور الأبصار) وفيه تراجم للأئمة الأربعة ومناقبهم، وهذا السؤال في هذا الكتاب في مناقب الإمام الشافعي.
وفقك الله للخير.....

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

عذراأخي بارك الله فيك لم أفهم كلامك سمحني وهذا دليل على جهلى وقصر نظري سمحني بارك الله فيك 
أما بالنسبة لجوابك على السؤال الجديد فأرجوا أن تطرحه هنا يعني لو نقلته لنا نكون لك من الشاكرين

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

طيب بما انه لم يجبني أحد سأجيب أنا (ابتسامة) 
أم الأول الذي جلد 
فهو زنا ولم يتزوج بعد (غير محصن ) 
أما الثاني الذي رجم 
فهو زاني محصن
أما الثالث الذي صلب فذلك لأن زناه كان إغتصابا مثلا فحد حد الحرابة 
أما الرابع الذي قتل فانكر حد الزنا أو انكر حرمت الزنا فكفر فقتل 
أما الخامس فزنا في نهار رمضان 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عيد فهمي

أخي الفاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لسؤالك:



> ولد له اب من الرضاعه وليس له أم من الرضاعه


فقد أجابك الأخ الكريم المليجي بارك الله له بقوله:



> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> رضيعٌ أبوه البرُّ فارق أمَّه **** وعاجلها الخُطَّابُ بالنّكْح والحمْلِ
> 
> فجاءت بطفلٍ أرضعَتْه مع ابنِها **** فصار ابنُها تغذوهُ من لبَن الفحْلِ


لكنك لم تقنع بهذا الجواب وإنما ارتضيت جوابا آخر ذكره أحد الفضلاء:



> الرجل له أكثر من إمرأة لنفرض أنهن أربع نسوة...و الطفل رضع من كل وحدة رضعة واحدة أو رضعتين... إلى أن أصبح المجموع خمس رضعات فيصبح بذلك ولد للرجل من الرضاع ولا تكون له أم من الرضاع لأن اللبن قد توزع فيما بين النسوة ولأن اللبن للرجل فيكون هو إبنه من الرضاع...


وعندما استفهمتَ عن صورة أخينا الكريم المليجي شرحها لك شرحا وافيا بقوله:



> صورتي:
> الرضيع له أم حقيقية أرضعته بعد أن تزوجت بغير أبيه وحملت وولدت،
> فصار هذا الرجل أبا من الرضاعة لذلك الرضيع [يعني تحرم عليه بنات ذلك الرجل من أمهات أخر]
> وليست له أم من الرضاعة لأن التي أرضعته هي أم له بالفعل [ولدته] فهي أمه سواء أرضعت أم لم ترضع.


ولكنك قلت: إنك لم تفهم مراده.
ولي تعليق على جميع ما سبق أرجو أن تتقبله بصدر رحب:
أولا: وضعك للألغاز تحت مسمى (ألغاز فقهية) وأنتَ في ذهنك إجابة محددة - مَن أتى بها تعتبره صوابا وغيرها إن لم تعتبره خطأ فلن تهتم به كما فعلت مع جواب أخينا المليجي - خطأ؛ لأن معنى اللغز الفقهي أن كل إجابة توفي بالمطلوب تعتبر صوابا، وإن كنتَ لا تحيط بذلك لم يجز أن تكون حَكَمًا على الإجابات لا بصحة ولا خطأ.
ثانيا: الصورة التي ارتضيتها وهي الرجل الذي له أكثر من زوجة ... إلخ، لم يتّفق عليه أهل العلم، بل جمهورهم على خلاف ذلك، وبيان ذلك: أن مبناها على أن التحريم لا يثبت بأقل من خمس رضعات، والجمهور لا يقولون باشتراط العدد:
جاء في الموسوعة الكويتية: «*ذهب الجمهور (الحنفية والمالكية وأحمد في رواية عنه) وكثير من الصحابة والتابعين إلى أن قليل الرضاع وكثيره يحرم وإن كان مصة واحدة، فالشرط في التحريم أن يصل اللبن إلى جوف الطفل مهما كان قدره. واحتجوا بقوله تعالى: وأمهاتكم اللاتي أرضعنكم وقالوا: إن الله سبحانه وتعالى علق التحريم باسم الرضاع ، فحيث وجد وجد حكمه ، وورد الحديث موافقا للآية : "يحرم من الرضاعة ما يحرم من النسب" حيث أطلق الرضاع ولم يذكر عددا ، ولحديث: "كيف بها وقد زعمت أنها قد أرضعتكما" ولم يستفصل عن عدد الرضعات. وذهب الشافعية والحنابلة في القول الصحيح عندهم إلى أن ما دون خمس رضعات لا يؤثر في التحريم. وروي هذا عن عائشة ، وابن مسعود وابن الزبير رضي الله عنهم وبه قال عطاء وطاوس ، واستدلوا بما ورد عن عائشة ، قالت : "كان فيما أنزل من القرآن عشر رضعات معلومات يحرمن ثم نسخن بخمس معلومات فتوفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهن فيما يقرأ من القرآن"»أ.هـ.*
*المقصود أن أصل مسألة العدد مختلف فيها، فما يُبنى عليها يَسرِي عليه الخلاف، وليس معنى ذلك أنّي آخذ بهذا  القول أو ذلك، فتنبّه.*
*أما الصورة التي ذكرها أخونا المليجي بارك الله له فهي صورة لا يُتصوّر فيها خلاف.*
*فتلك المرأة طُلّقت وهي حامل وبعد أن أنجبت مولودها مباشرة تزوجت؛ لانتهاء عدتها بوضع حملها، ثم لما تزوجت حملتْ وأنجبت فأرضعت مولودها الأول - الذي ما زال في سنّ الرضاع - بلبن مولودها الثاني من زوجها الجديد، فيصبح هذا الزوج أبًا لهذا المولود الأول من الرضاع اتفاقا بنص حديث النبي .*
*ولكن من هي أمّه من الرضاعة؟*
*الإجابة: لا توجد؛ لأن التي أرضعته هي أمه الحقيقية، والأم الحقيقية لا تسمّى أمًّا من الرضاعة؛ لأن الأصل أن كل أم ترضع أولادها كما قال تعالى: والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن وقد فرّق الله بين الأمهات الوالدات والأمهات من الرضاعة، فقال سبحانه: حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم .... وأمهاتكم اللاتي أرضعنكم فهؤلاء غير أولئك.*
*المقصود أن ما اعتبرته جوابا صحيحا مختلف فيه أصلا والجمهور على خلافه، والجواب الذي أهملته أولا ثم ذكرتَ أنّك لم تفهمه بعد ذلك أصحّ وأكثر دقّة.*
*هذا للتوضيح ليس إلا.*
*أسأل الله لي ولكم الهداية والتوفيق.*

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

جزاكم الله خيرا وأأعتذر أشد العذر لأخي الفاضل المليجي سامحوني إخواني انا أسف ومعتذر وبارك الله فيك شيخي الفاضل عيد فهمي

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جزى الله الجميع خيرًا،،
بالنسبة للمسائل التي في المشاركات الأولى هنا تجدون معظمها وغيرها في مقامات الحريري وتحديدًا في المقامة الطيبية نسبة إلى طَيبة [مدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم].
وإذا نشطت - إن شاء الله - سأنقلها لكم مع أنها طويلة وموجودة في المكتبة الشاملة وغيرها فلا حاجة لنقلها.
وأنا لم أصل إلى أنَّ هذه المسائل في المقامة الطَّيبية بالبحث - وهو متيسر الآن - بل وصلت إلى ذلك لأني قرأت كتاب "المقامة" للدكتور شوقي ضيف رحمه الله - قديمًا، ولا أزال أتردد عليه.
فأنا أوصيكم بالكتابين،،،، وجزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

السلام عليكم
*وهذه هي المقامة الطَّيبية لأبي محمد القاسم الحريري ت 516هـ أضعها أمامكم*
حكى الحارثُ بنُ همّامٍ قال: أجمَعْتُ حينَ قضَيْتُ مناسِكَ الحجّ. وأقَمْتُ وظائِفَ العجّ والثّجّ. أنْ أقصِدَ طَيْبَةَ. مع رُفقَةٍ منْ بَني شَيْبَةَ. لأزورَ قبرَ النّبيّ المُصطَفى. وأخرُجَ منْ قَبيلِ منْ حجّ وجَفا. فأُرْجِفَ بأنّ المسالِكَ شاغِرةٌ. وعرَبَ الحرَمَينِ مُتشاجِرةٌ. فحِرْتُ بين إشْفاقٍ يُشَبّطُني. وأشْواقٍ تُنشّطُني. إلى أنْ أُلْقيَ في رَوْعيَ الاستِسْلامُ. وتغلِيبُ زِيارَةِ قبرِهِ عليْهِ السّلامُ. فاعْتَمْتُ القُعْدَةَ. وأعددْتُ العُدّةَ. وسِرْتُ والرُفْقَةَ لا نلْوي على عُرْجةٍ. ولا نَني في تأويبٍ ولا دُلْجةٍ. حتى وافَيْنا بَني حرْبٍ. وقد آبوا منْ حرْبٍ. فأزْمَعْنا أن نُقَضّيَ ظِلَّ اليومِ. في حِلّةِ القومِ. وبينَما نحنُ نتخيّرُ المُناخَ. ونَرودُ الوِرْدَ النُّقاخَ. إذ رأيْناهُمْ يركُضونَ. كأنّهُمْ إلى نصبٍ يوفِضونَ. فرابَنا انثِيالُهمْ. وسألْنا: ما بالُهُمْ؟ فقيلَ قد حضرَ ناديَهُمْ فقيهُ العرَبِ. فإهْراعُهُم لهذا السّببِ. فقلتُ لرُفقَتي: ألن نشْهَدَ مَجْمَعَ الحيّ. لنتبيّنَ الرُشْدَ من الغَيّ؟ فقالوا: لقدْ أسْمَعتَ إذ دعَوْتَ. ونصَحْتَ وما ألَوْتَ. ثمّ نهضْنا نتّبِعُ الهادي. ونؤمّ النّاديَ. حتى إذا أظْلَلْنا عليْهِ. واستَشْرَفْنا الفَقيهَ المَنهودَ إلَيْهِ. ألفَيْتُهُ أبا زيدٍ ذا الشُّقَرِ والبُقَرِ. والفَواقِرِ والفِقَرِ. وقدِ اعْتَمّ القَفْداءَ. واشتمَلَ الصّمّاءَ. وقعدَ القُرْفُصاءَ. وأعْيانُ الحيِّ بهِ مُحتَفّونَ. وأخْلاطُهُمْ عليْهِ مُلتفّونَ. وهو يقول: سَلوني عنِ المُعضِلاتِ. واستَوضِحوا مني المُشكِلاتِ. فوَالذي فطَرَ السّماء. وعلّمَ آدمَ الأسْماء. إني لَفَقيهُ العرَبِ العَرْباء. وأعْلَمُ منْ تحتَ الجرْباء. فصمَدَ لهُ فتًى فَتيقُ اللّسانِ. جرِيّ الجَنانِ. وقال: إني حاضَرْتُ فُقَهاء الدّنيا. حتى انتَخَلْتُ منهُمْ مِئَةَ فُتْيا. فإنْ كنتَ ممّنْ يرغَبُ عنْ بَناتِ غيرٍ. ويرْغَبُ منَّا في مَيْرٍ. فاستَمِعْ وأجِبْ. لتُقابَلَ بما يجِبُ. فقال: اللهُ أكبرُ. سيَبينُ المَخْبَرُ. وينكَشِفُ المُضمَرُ. فاصْدَعْ بما تؤمَرُ. قال: ما تَقولُ في مَنْ توضّأ ثمّ لمسَ ظَهرَ نعلِهِ؟ قال: انتَقَضَ وُضوءُهُ بفِعلِهِ. قال: فإنْ توضّأ ثمّ أتْكأهُ البَردُ؟ قال: يُجَدّدُ الوُضوء منْ بعْدُ. قال: أيَمْسَحُ المتوَضّئ أُنثَيَيْهِ؟ قال: قد نُدِبَ إليْهِ. ولمْ يوجَبْ علَيْهِ. قال: أيجوزُ الوُضوء ممّا يقْذِفُهُ الثّعبانُ؟ قال: وهلْ أنْظَفُ منهُ للعُرْبانِ؟ قال: أيُستَباحُ ماء الضّريرِ؟ قال: نعَمْ ويُجتنَبُ ماء البَصيرِ. قال: أيَحُلّ التطوّفُ في الرّبيع؟ قال: يُكْرَه ذاك للحدَثِ الشّنيعِ. قال: أيجِبُ الغُسْلُ على منْ أمْنى؟ قال: لا ولوْ ثنّى. قال: فهلْ يجِبُ على الجُنُبِ غسْلُ فرْوَتِهِ؟ قال: أجَلْ وغسْلُ إبْرَتِهِ. قال: أيجبُ عليْهِ غسْلُ صَحيفَتِهِ؟ قال: نعَمْ كغسْلِ شفتِهِ. قال: فإنْ أخلّ بغسْلِ فأسِهِ؟ قال: هوَ كما لوْ ألْغَى غسْلَ رأسِهِ. قال: أيجوزُ الغُسلُ في الجِرابِ؟ قال: هوَ كالغُسلِ في الجِبابِ. قال: فما تقولُ في مَنْ تيمّمَ ثمّ رأى رَوْضًا؟ قال: بطَلَ تيمُّمُهُ فليَتَوضّا. قال: أيجوزُ أن يسْجُدُ الرّجلُ في العَذِرَةِ؟ قال: نعمْ ولْيُجانِبِ القَذِرَةَ. قال: فهلْ لهُ السّجودُ على الخِلافِ؟ قال: لا ولا على أحدِ الأطْرافِ. قال: فإنْ سجَدَ على شِمالِهِ؟ قال: لا بأسَ بفِعالِهِ. قال: فهلْ يجوزُ السّجودُ على الكُراعِ؟ قال: نعمْ دونَ الذّراعِ. قال: أيُصلّي على رأسِ الكلْبِ؟ قال: نعَمْ كسائِرِ الهضْبِ. قال: أيجوزُ للدّارِسِ حمْلُ المصاحِفِ؟ قال: لا ولا حمْلُها في الملاحِفِ. قال: ما تَقولُ في مَنْ صلّى وعانَتُهُ بارِزَةٌ؟ قال: صلاتُهُ جائِزَةٌ. قال: فإنْ صلّى وعليْهِ صومٌ؟ قال: يُعيدُ ولوْ صلّى مائَةَ يومٍ. قال: فإنْ حمَلَ جرْوًا وصلّى؟ قال: هوَ كما لوْ حمَلَ باقِلّى. قال: أتصِحّ صَلاةُ حامِلِ القَرْوَةِ؟ قال: لا ولوْ صلّى فوقَ المَرْوَةِ. قال: فإنْ قطَرَ على ثوْبِ المُصَلّي نجْوٌ؟ قال: يمْضي في صَلاتِهِ ولا غَرْوَ. قال: أيَجوزُ أن يؤمّ الرّجالَ مقنّعٌ؟ قال: نعمْ ويؤمّهُمْ مُدَرَّعٌ. قال: فإنْ أمّهُمْ مَنْ في يدِهِ وقْفٌ؟ قال: يُعيدونَ ولوْ أنّهُمْ ألفٌ. قال: فإنْ أمّهُمْ منْ فخْذُهُ بادِيَةٌ؟ قال: صلاتُهُ وصلاتُهُم ماضيَةٌ. قال: فإنْ أمّهُمُ الثّورُ الأجَمُّ؟ قال: صلِّ وخَلاكَ ذمّ. قال: أيدخُلُ القصْرُ في صَلاةِ الشاهدِ؟ قال: لا والغائِبِ الشّاهِدِ. قال: أيَجوزُ للمَعذورِ أن يُفطِرَ في شهرِ رمَضانَ؟ قال: ما رُخّصَ إلا للصّبْيانِ. قال: فهلْ للمُعَرِّسِ أن يأكُلَ فيه؟ قال: نعمْ بمِلء فيهِ. قال: فإنْ أفطَرَ فيهِ العُراةُ؟ قال: لا تُنكِرُ عليْهِمِ الوُلاةُ. قال: فإنْ أكلَ الصّائِمُ بعدَما أصبَحَ؟ قال: هوَ أحوَطُ لهُ وأصلَحُ. قال: فإنْ عمَدَ لأنْ أكلَ ليْلاً؟ قال: ليُشمّرْ للقَضاء ذَيْلاً. قال: فإنْ أكلَ قبْلَ أن تتَوارَى البَيْضاءُ؟ قال: يلزَمُهُ واللهِ القَضاءُ. قال: فإنِ استَثارَ الصّائِمُ الكَيْدَ؟ قال: أفْطَرَ ومنْ أحَلّ الصّيدَ. قال: ألَهُ أن يُفْطِرَ بإلحاحِ الطّابِخِ؟ قال: نعَمْ لا بِطاهي المَطابِخِ. قال: فإنْ ضحِكَتِ المرأةُ في صومِها؟ قال: بطَلَ صومُ يومِها. قال: فإنْ ظهرَ الجُدَرِيُّ على ضَرّتِها؟ قال: تُفطِرُ إن آذَنَ بمضَرّتِها. قال: ما يجِبُ في مِئَةِ مِصباحٍ؟ قال: حِقّتانِ يا صاحِ. قال: فإنْ ملَكَ عشْرَ خَناجِرَ؟ قال: يُخرِجُ شاتَينِ ولا يُشاجِرُ. قال: فإنْ سمَحَ للسّاعي بحَميمَتِهِ؟ قال: يا بُشْرى لهُ يومَ قِيامتِهِ! قال: أيستَحِقّ حمَلَةُ الأوْزارِ منَ الزّكاةِ جُزًّا؟ قال: نعَمْ إذا كانوا غُزًى. قال: أيَجوزُ للحاجّ أن يعتَمِرَ؟ قال: لا ولا أنْ يختَمِرَ. قال: فهلْ لهُ أنْ يقتُلَ الشُجاعَ؟ قال: نعمْ كما يَقتُلُ السّباع. قال: فإنْ قتَلَ زَمّارَةً في الحرَمِ؟ قال: عليْهِ بدَنَةٌ منَ النّعَمِ. قال: فإنْ رمى ساقَ حُرٍّ فجَدّلَهُ؟ قال: يُخرِجُ شاةً بدَلَهُ. قال: فإنْ قتَلَ أمّ عوْفٍ بعْدَ الإحْرامِ؟ قال: يتصدّقُ بقَبضَةٍ منْ طَعامٍ. قال: أيجِبُ على الحاجّ استِصْحابُ القارِبِ؟ قال: نعمْ ليَسوقَهُمْ إلى المَشارِبِ. قال: ما تَقولُ في الحَرامِ بعْدَ السّبتِ؟ قال: قدْ حلّ في ذلِكَ الوقتِ. قال: ما تَقولُ في بيْعِ الكُمَيتِ؟ قال: حَرامٌ كبَيعِ الميْتِ. قال: أيَجوزُ بيعُ الخلّ بلَحْمِ الجمَلِ؟ قال: ولا بلَحْمِ الحمَلِ. قال: أيَحِلّ بيْعُ الهديّةِ؟ قال: لا ولا بيعُ السّبيّةِ. قال: ما تَقولُ في بيْعِ العَقيقَةِ؟ قال: محْظورٌ على الحقيقَةِ. قال: أيَجوزُ بيْعُ الدّاعي. على الرّاعي؟ قال: لا ولا على السّاعي. قال: أيُباعُ الصّقْرُ بالتّمرِ؟ قال: لا ومالِكِ الخَلْقِ والأمرِ. قال: أيَشتَري المُسلِمُ سلَبَ المُسلِماتِ؟ قال: نعَمْ ويورَثُ عنهُ إذا ماتَ. قال: فهلْ يجوزُ أن يُبْتاعَ الشافِعُ. قال: ما لِجوازِهِ منْ دافِعٍ. قال: أيُباعُ الإبريقُ على بَني الأصْفَرِ؟ قال: يُكرَهُ كبَيْعِ المِغْفَرِ. قال: أيَجوزُ أن يَبيعَ الرّجُلُ صَيْفِيّهُ؟ قال: لا ولكِنْ ليَبِعْ صَفيّهُ. قال: فإنِ اشتَرى عبْدًا فبانَ بأمِّهِ جِراحٌ؟ قال: ما في ردّهِ منْ جُناحٍ. قال: أتَثْبُتُ الشُفْعَةُ للشّريكِ في الصّحْراء؟ قال: لا ولا للشّريكِ في الصّفْراء. قال: أيَحِلّ أنْ يُحْمَى ماء البِئْرِ والخَلا؟ قال: إنْ كانَ في الفَلا فَلا. قال: ما تَقولُ في مَيتَةِ الكافِرِ؟ قال: حِلٌّ للمُقيمِ والمُسافِرِ. قال: أيجوزُ أن يُضَحّى بالحُولِ؟ قال: هوَ أجدَرُ بالقَبولِ. قال: فهلْ يُضحّى بالطّالِقِ؟ قال: نعمْ ويُقْرَى منْها الطّارِقُ. قال: فإنْ ضحّى قبْلَ ظُهورِ الغَزالَةِ؟ قال: شاةُ لحْمٍ بِلا مَحالَةٍ. قال: أيحِلّ التكَسّبُ بالطَّرْقِ؟ قال: هوَ كالقِمارِ بِلا فرْقٍ. قال: أيُسَلّمُ القائِمُ على القاعِدِ؟ قال: محْظورٌ فيما بينَ الأباعِدِ. قال: أيَنامُ العاقِلُ تحتَ الرّقيعِ؟ قال: أحْبِبْ بهِ في البَقيعِ. قال: أيُمنَعُ الذّمّيّ منْ قتْلِ العَجوزِ؟ قال: مُعارضَتُهُ في العَجوزِ لا تَجوزُ. قال: أيجوزُ أن ينتَقِلَ الرّجُلُ عنْ عِمارَةِ أبيهِ؟ قال: ما جُوّزَ لخامِلٍ ولا نَبيهٍ. قال: ما تَقولُ في التهَوّدِ؟ قال: هوَ مِفْتاحُ التّزهُّد. قال: ما تَقولُ في صبْرِ البَليّةِ؟ قال: أعظِمْ بهِ منع خَطيّةٍ. قال: أيَحِلّ ضرْبُ السّفيرِ؟ قال: نعمْ والحمْلُ على المُستَشيرِ. قال: أيُعزِّرُ الرّجُلُ أباهُ؟ قال: يفعَلُهُ البَرُّ ولا يأباهُ. قال: ما تَقولُ في مَنْ أفقَر أخاهُ؟ قال: حبّذا ما توَخّاهُ! قال: فإنْ أعْرى ولدَهُ؟ قال: يا حُسْنَ ما اعتَمَدَهُ! قال: فإنْ أصْلى ممْلوكَهُ النّارَ؟ قال: لا إثْمَ عليْهِ ولا عارٌ. قال: أيَجوزُ للمرأةِ أنْ تصرِمَ بعْلَها؟ قال: ما حظَرَ أحدٌ فِعْلَها. قال: فهلْ تؤدَّبُ المرأةُ على الخجَلِ؟ قال: أجلْ. قال: ما تَقولُ في مَنْ نحَتَ أثلَةَ أخيهِ؟ قال: أثِمَ ولوْ أذِنَ لهُ فيهِ. قال: أيَحْجُرُ الحاكِمُ على صاحبِ الثّوْرِ؟ قال: نعمْ ليأمَنَ غائِلَةَ الجوْرِ. قال: فهلْ لهُ أن يضْرِبَ على يدِ اليَتيمِ؟ قال: نعمْ إلى أن يَستَقيمَ. قال: فهلْ يجوزُ أن يتّخِذَ لهُ ربَضًا؟ قال: لا ولوْ كان لهُ رِضًى. قال: فمتى يبِيعُ بدَنَ السّفيهِ؟ قال: حينَ يرى لهُ الحظَّ فيهِ. قال: فهلْ يجوزُ أن يبْتاعَ لهُ حَشًّا؟ قال: نعمْ إذا لمْ يكُنْ مُغَشًّى. قال: أيجوزُ أن يكونَ الحاكِمُ ظالِمًا؟ قال: نعمْ إذا كان عالِمًا. قال: أيُستَقْضى منْ ليستْ لهُ بَصيرةٌ؟ قال: نعمْ إذا حسُنَتْ منهُ السّيرَةُ. قال: فإنْ تعرّى منَ العَقْلِ؟ قال: ذاكَ عُنوانُ الفضْلِ. قال: فإنْ كانَ لهُ زهْوُ جبّارٍ؟ قال: لا إنْكارَ عليهِ ولا إكْبار. قال: أيجوزُ أن يكونَ الشاهِدُ مُريبًا؟ قال: نعمْ إذا كان أريبًا. قال: فإنْ بانَ أنّهُ لاطَ؟ قال: هوَ كما لوْ خاطَ. قال: فإنْ عُثِرَ على أنّهُ غربَلَ؟ قال: تُرَدّ شهادَتُهُ ولا تُقبَلُ. قال: فإنْ وضَحَ أنهُ مائِنٌ؟ قال: هوَ لهُ وصْفٌ زائِنٌ. قال: ما يجِبُ على عابِدِ الحَقّ؟ قال: يُحلَّفُ بإلَهِ الخلْقِ. قال: ما تَقولُ في منْ فقَأ عينَ بُلبُلٍ عامِدًا؟ قال: تُفقَأُ عينُه قوْلاً واحِدًا. قال: فإنْ جرَحَ قَطاةَ امرأةٍ فماتَتْ؟ قال: النّفْسُ بالنّفْسِ إذا فاتَتْ. قال: فإنْ ألقَتِ الحامِلُ حَشيشًا منْ ضرْبِهِ؟ قال: ليُكفِّرْ بالإعْتاقِ عنْ ذنْبِهِ. قال: ما يجِبُ على المُختَفي في الشّرْعِ؟ قال: القطْعُ لإقامَةِ الرّدْعِ. قال: فما يُصنَعُ بمَنْ سرَقَ أساوِدَ الدّارِ؟ قال: يُقطَعُ إنْ ساوَينَ رُبعَ دينارٍ. قال: فإنْ سرَقَ ثَمينًا من ذهَبٍ؟ قال: لا قَطْعَ كما لو غصَبَ. قال: فإنْ بانَ على المرأةِ السّرَقُ؟ قال: لا حرَجَ عليْها ولا فرَقَ. قال: أينعَقِدُ نِكاحٌ لمْ يشهَدْهُ القَواري؟ قال: لا والخالِقِ الباري. قال: ما تَقولُ في عَروسٍ باتَتْ بلَيلَةٍ حُرّةٍ. ثمّ رُدّتْ في حافِرَتِها بسُحْرَةٍ؟ قال: يجبُ لها نصفُ الصّداقِ. ولا تلْزَمُها عِدّةُ الطّلاقِ. فقال لهُ السّائِلُ. للهِ دَرُّكَ من بحْرٍ لا يُغَضْغِضُهُ الماتِحُ. وحِبْرٍ لا يبلُغُ مدْحَهُ المادِحُ! ثمّ أطرَقَ إطْراقَ الحَييّ. وأرَمّ إرْمامَ العَييّ. فقال لهُ أبو زيدٍ: إيهٍ يا فَتى! فإلى متى وإلى متى؟ فقالَ لهُ: لمْ يبْقَ في كِنانَتي مِرْماةٌ. ولا بعْدَ إشْراقِ صُبحِكَ مُماراةٌ. فبِاللهِ أيُّ ابنِ أرْضٍ أنتَ. فما أحسنَ ما أبَنْتَ. فأنشَدَ بلِسانٍ ذلِقٍ. وصوتٍ صهْصَلِقٍ:
أنا في العالَمِ مُثْلَهْ *** ولأهْلِ العِلمِ قِبلَهْ
غيرَ أنّي كُلَّ يومٍ *** بينَ تعْريسٍ ورِحلَهْ
والغَريبُ الدّارِ لوْ حـ *** ـلّ بطوبى لمْ تطِبْ لَهْثمّ قال: اللهُمّ كما جعلْتَنا ممّنْ هُدِيَ ويهْدي. فاجعَلهُمْ ممّنْ يهْتَدي ويُهْدي. فساقَ إليْهِ القومُ ذَوْدًا معَ قَيْنَةٍ. وسألوهُ أن يَزورَهُمُ الفَينَةَ بعدَ الفَينةِ. فنهضَ يُمَنّيهِمِ العَوْدَ. ويُزَجّي الأمَةَ والذّوْدَ. قال الحارثُ بنُ همّامٍ: فاعْتَرَضْتُهُ وقلتُ لهُ عهْدي بكَ سَفيهًا. فمتى صِرْتَ فَقيهًا؟ فظلّ هُنيهَةً يَجولُ. ثم أنشدَ يقولُ:
لبِستُ لكُلّ زمانٍ لَبوسا *** ولابَستُ صَرْفَيهِ نُعمى وبوسَى
وعاشرْتُ كلَّ جَليسٍ بما *** يُلائِمُهُ لأروقَ الجَليسا
فعندَ الرُّواةِ أُديرُ الكلامَ *** وبينَ السُقاةِ أديرُ الكؤوسا
وطوْرًا بوعْظي أسيلُ الدّموعَ *** وطوْرًا بلَهْوي أسُرّ النّفوسا
وأقْري المَسامِعَ إمّا نطَقْتُ *** بَيانًا يقودُ الحَرونَ الشَّموسا
وإنْ شِئتُ أرعَفَ كفّي اليَراعَ *** فساقَطَ دُرًّا يُحَلّي الطُّروسا
وكم مُشكِلاتٍ حَكينَ السُهى *** خَفاءً فصِرنَ بكَشفي شُموسا
وكمْ مُلَحٍ لي خلَبْنَ العُقولَ *** وأسْأرْنَ في كُلّ قلْبٍ رَسيسا
وعذْراءَ فُهْتُ بها فانْثَنى *** عليها الثّناءُ طَليقًا حَبيسا
على أنّني منْ زَمانٍ خُصِصْتُ *** بكيْدٍ ولا كيدَ فِرعَوْنَ موسى
يسَعِّرُ لي كلَّ يومٍ وغًى *** أطامِنْ لَظاها وَطيسًا وَطيسا
ويَطْرُقُني بالخُطوبِ التي *** يُذِبنَ القُوَى ويُشِبنَ الرّؤوسا
ويُدْني إليّ البَعيدَ البَغيضَ *** ويُبعِدُ عني القَريبَ الأنيسا
ولوْلا خَساسَةُ أخْلاقِهِ *** لَما كانَ حظّيَ منهُ خَسيسافقُلتُ له: خفّضِ الأحْزانَ. ولا تلُمِ الزّمانَ. واشْكرْ لمَنْ نقلَكَ عنْ مذْهَبِ إبْليسَ. إلى مذْهَبِ ابنِ إدْريسَ. فقال: دعِ الهِتارَ. ولا تهْتُكِ الأسْتارَ! وانهَضْ بنا لنَضْرِبَ. إلى مسْجِدِ يثْرِبَ. فعسَى أنْ نرْحَضَ بالمَزارِ. درَنَ الأوْزارِ. فقلْتُ: هيْهاتَ أن أسيرَ. أو أفْقَهَ التّفْسيرَ! فقال: تاللهِ لقدْ أوْجَبْتَ ذِممًا. وطلَبْتَ إذْ طلَبْتَ أمَمًا. فهَاكَ ما يَشْفي النّفسَ. وينْفي اللَّبْسَ. قال: فلمّا أوضحَ لي المُعَمّى. وكشفَ عنّي الغُمّى. شدَدْنا الأكوارَ. وسِرْتُ وسارَ. ولمْ أزَلْ منْ مُسامرَتِهِ. مُدةَ مُسايرَتِهِ. في ما أنْساني طعْمَ المَشقّةِ. وودِدْتُ معهُ بُعْدَ الشُقّةِ. حتى إذا دخَلْنا مدينَةَ الرّسولِ. وفُزْنا منَ الزّيارةِ بالسُّولِ. أشْأمَ وأعْرَقْتُ. وغرّبَ وشرّقْتُ.

----------

